# Leasing a Car



## babinda (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi I am in the UK but moving to Dubai in Jan. Can anyone recommend any websites to look at costs of leasing a 4x4. Cant seem to find any long term lease options on Hertz etc - wondering if I would need to call or visit in person to get costs? Thanks


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

You can call to get the cost, but I can tell you I don't think you'll find it under 4000 dhs monthly. We were in the same position a few months ago- wanted to rent a 4x4 for 1-2 years. We called all around and hit up some of the rental places in the malls and that's the cheapest we found. So we're staying with our Nissan Tiida rental for 1800 dhs until we save up to buy a used 4x4 in a couple of months. 

If you do find something for less that 4000, let me know. Good luck.


----------



## babinda (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks for the info - will let you know if I find anything but it looks like it will be more cost effective to buy one - have seen some good prices on Dubizzle for Range Rover Discoveries and some Cayenes. Range Rovers are a preference due the 7 seater option for when people come to visit us from the UK.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Diamond Lease do Pajeros for 3000 AED, but like yourself we're just running about in a cheap hired Lancer until we can afford to buy something decent.


----------



## Charlie1999 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Leasing a car in Dubai*

Hi guys I'm a newbie. Off to Dubai in Jan. Don't know how long for (2 years min and then see). I'm looking to lease a decent car prob 4x4 (e.g BMW X6 or Range Rover. I've searched loads on the web, but its all a bit laborious and not as simple as UK. Can anyone point me in a good direction and also let me know indicative costs please? Much thanks.


----------

